# Companies going ex-dividend



## wto23 (21 May 2007)

Is there a link that tells which companys are going ex-dividend?


----------



## Struzball (21 May 2007)

http://www.incomeinvestor.com.au/ Is the only one I know of.  
There's probably better ones around though


----------



## tcoates (21 May 2007)

Also see

http://www.macquariecfd.com.au/emg/cfd/cfd_reporting_calendars/dividend_diary.htm

It might refer to CFDs, but should otherwise be what you want. There are a few other sites also. Just google dividends and restrict the results to Australian sites.

Tim


----------



## surfingman (21 May 2007)

If you use Etrade Click on Quotes and Research, then Market Calendar This has lots of great information including Div EX dates.


----------



## wto23 (21 May 2007)

Thanks guys..... I've tried to find something on google numerous times without luck.

AMP actually went 'ex-capital return' today thus the drop in price but this wasn't listed any where and wasn't even stated on their website.


----------



## imajica (21 May 2007)

http://www.asbsecurities.co.nz/Quotes/UpcomingEvents.aspx


----------

